# mehrere Monitore - Bedienung anderer Monitore während Vollbildmodus



## unconvincible (21. Oktober 2015)

*mehrere Monitore - Bedienung anderer Monitore während Vollbildmodus*

Hallo zusammen,

ist jetzt nicht der beste Titel, aber dennoch.

Seit gestern nutze ich einen zweiten Monitor. Wenn ich jetzt ein Spiel spiele (im Vollbildmodus) und dann auf dem zweiten Monitor etwas machen/nachgucken möchte, dann muss ich das Spiel als erstes minimieren.
Da gibt es für mich jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder ich gehe in das Menü  des Spiels und gehe mit der Maus einfach auf den zweiten Monitor oder ich drücke ALT+TAB (oder ALT+ENTER) um den Vollbildmodus zu beenden.
In allen Fällen wird der Hauptmonitor kurz schwarz (der Zweit-Monitor bleibt ganz normal), dies dauert seitdem ich aber den neuen Monitor wesentlich länger als vorher.

Das beste wäre es, wenn der Hautpbildschirm im Vollbildmodus des Spiels bleibt, während ich auf dem zweiten Monitor navigiere.
Oder akzeptabel aus meiner Sicht wäre noch, dass das beenden des Vollbildmodus nicht mehr so lange dauert.

Kennt ihr irgendwelche Ursachen/Möglichkeiten um dies zu umgehen/verhindern?

Ein Kumpel von mir meint, dass er dieses Problem nicht hat.
Ich verwende für beide Bildschirme ein DVI-D Kabel, mein Kumpel einmal HDMI und einmal DVI-D.

Ich freue mich über eure Erfahrungen/Hinweise/Ratschläge.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
unconvincible


----------



## pain474 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: mehrere Monitore - Bedienung anderer Monitore während Vollbildmodus*

Habe genau das Gleiche. Ist nunmal so. Du kannst ja nicht z.B. CS zocken und wenn du zu weit nach rechts gehst springt deine Maus rüber auf den anderen Bildschirm.
Wäre nicht so gut. 
Was du machen kannst ist, in den Spielen bei den Einstellungen zu schauen. Da kannst du zwischen Vollbild, Fenstermodus und Fenstermodus ohne Rahmen entscheiden.
Wenn du Fenstermodus ohne Rahmen einstellst, (was ich überall habe, bei Spielen die es unterstützen) kannst du ohne das Spiel zu minimieren auf den anderen Bildschirm
übergehen, indem du die Windows-Taste oder ALT + TAB drückst. Dann wird das Spiel nicht minimiert und du kannst trotzdem auf dem anderen Bildschirm arbeiten.
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## unconvincible (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: mehrere Monitore - Bedienung anderer Monitore während Vollbildmodus*

Kam mir auch schon so in den Sinn. Gibt es aber leider nicht für BF3 (ja, es gibt ein externes Tool, welches das ermöglicht, wäre aus meiner Sicht aber nur eine Notlösung).
Und dass die Maus dann auf dem anderen Bildschirm ist, ist ja auch nicht richtig. Nur wenn ich im Menü bin wo ich eine Maus sehe (und diese bewegen kann), kann ich den Bildschirm verlassen. Ansonsten ja nicht 

Mir würde wie gesagt auch völlig reichen, wenn das minimieren/verlassen des Vollbildmodus wie gehabt relativ schnell geht (ca. 1-2 Sekunden) und nicht wie jetzt 5 Sekunden oder so.


----------



## pain474 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: mehrere Monitore - Bedienung anderer Monitore während Vollbildmodus*

Gut, dass Minimieren an sich ist natürlich hardwareabhängig, bzw. abhängig davon, was du minimieren möchtest. Aber das versteht sich ja von selbst...


----------



## unconvincible (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: mehrere Monitore - Bedienung anderer Monitore während Vollbildmodus*

An sich ja, aber ich verstehe nicht, warum dies jetzt länger dauert als zuvor. Mit dem zweite Bildschirm passiert ja nix ^^ Dort minimiert sich nix oder wird schwarz, etc...


----------

